

Google apparently scrubs military partner listing, after report - ttctciyf
http://pando.com/2014/03/29/google-apparently-scrubs-military-contractor-partner-listing-after-pando-report/

======
ecma
I like to think that Google staff would be able to remove a couple of bullet
points without trashing the data on one of their product sites.

------
cyphunk
Appears the site was parsing a google spreadsheet in json form for part of the
content. This is the likely reason for the change of content. Might it be
quota issues from an HN/Slashdot effect? Probably not but just pointing out
there could be many reasons for the content change.

------
Oletros
Yasha Levine, nuff said

